# IoP DP book should be out in the UK



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This book is due out today. It should be available soon in the UK. I ordered this from the UK amazon. Unfortunately the ship date for me will be slightly delayed. I'd gather foreign orders come last. It seemed that ran out of stock or something.

Anyone in the UK who gets this (256 page paperback), please post a review. I don't know how many copies have been printed, or how many are ready to be distributed. I know some, like me, preordered on amazon.

I want it NOW. Anthony S. David is a very respected doctor at the IoP.

*Overcoming Depersonalization and Feelings of Unreality

Anthony S. David, 2007

Anthony S. David, FRCP, FRCPsych, MD is Professor of Cognitive Neuropsychiatry at the Institute of Psychiatry and the GKT School of Medicine, London. *

What is so exciting is Anthony David is an expert in many psychiatric disorders, but has focused on DP and there is some input from Mauricio Sierra, who has worked with Board members here.

I'd gather some of the research has come from members of this Board. Brits have been to the IoP to be interviewed etc., and a good number of us filled out tons of paperwork some years ago.

I'm hopeful this will be a very important book for DP sufferers. I really like the IoP POV.

Please look for it, and if you can afford it, but it. Sales up its visibility and demand. I hope it's good. But it is indeed an esoteric subject save for those who know too much about it!

D


----------

